# My darling babies



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

My darling babies  

My heart aches for you; my body yearns to feel you inside me.  I’m so sorry I keep failing you, that my body won’t keep you inside me.  I think I could die from the sadness I feel at this moment.  I see you every day in my head and I love you so much already. I want to feel you in my arms, smell the back of your neck, kiss your darling toes, protect you, love you.  I need to be able to love you. 

I know you are there, I know you are waiting for me to find your way to this earth.  I’m sorry my womb is so toxic; I’m trying to find a way to make it better.  Please will you wait for me; please will you give me the chance to love you, to be your mummy.  Please my darlings, please.

Mummy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Allison i had just put on my mascara     
I know how hard it is hun but u know aswell as i do we will get there one day.
massive hugs to u my special lovely friend.
lol
lou xxx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Alison 
So, so sorry for you sweetheart....keep your faith it is what is most important.
Don't know what to say to make it better, just wish I could for us all....
xxxx.


----------



## fraochdiana (Oct 18, 2005)

Alison
Just had to send you this, keep strong darling and have faith and trust that one day your dream will come true.
we must never give up hope of becoming a mother. It will happen one day, and perhaps when we least expect it.
I feel the sadness and pain as you do, and sometimes it can all become too much.
I so hope everything works out for you, and remember you are not alone in this cruel game.
Love
Heather
xx


----------

